# Search function problem



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 4, 2008)

When I try to use the search function I get this error message. 



> Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /includes/vba_cmps_include_template.php on line 19
> 
> Warning: array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #1 is not an array in /includes/vba_cmps_include_template.php on line 39
> 
> ...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jan 4, 2008)

And I.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok. Just making sure I wasn't alone.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 5, 2008)

It's working now for you, correct?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Jan 5, 2008)

Yep, like a charm.

Thanks!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 5, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> It's working now for you, correct?



Works great now


----------

